# Let's Have Some Fun....



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

One of the things that always kept me glued to this BB was all the fun we had. I mean not a day went by that Dave and I weren't bustin' a gut laughing about something that was posted. Well, come to think of it, we were either in stitches or pulling our hair out over some spat of some sort, but more laughing than anything.

Sooooo....what's the funniest, or wierdest most memorable moment you old timers can think of? Let's share some history with all these new folks who never saw a Magna-Gouger Dremel before. I'll kick it off with...well, actually, I have 2 things that immediately come to mind, but I'll only go for one right now and if no one else brings up the second one, I'll add it later...

Funniest thread for me was Yama's tales of his first couple of weeks as a Duke University employee. Now that was a classic piece story telling!!! I remember laughing so hard I was crying! Absolutely priceless!!!  Does anyone else remember that episode???

Hysterical Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

I'm kinda partial to the Naaka Kleetu Barada thread, or whatever the heck it was. Whereas it seemed that aliens (or something even worse) had hijacked the board. Few people appreciated that one, most were merely confused, others were genuinely pissed off. I thought that one was a lot of fun, though. 

Some of the funniest posts were the ones that included Markenstein, Zorro, Bwain and JP. They consistently came up with some of the sharpest observations and repartee this side of the Algonquin Round Table.

Too bad so many of the old threads had to be purged. There was some funny, funny stuff by some incredibly creative people here.

--Da Hawg


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The "What if Joel Schumacher had designed the Aurora Superboy kit/not that there's anything wrong with that" thread, and the Tiny/Monsterluver/Bellringer/TRU saga and all of it's sequels are first year stand-outs for me - but nobody was ever funnier than Yama just being Yama - on _any_ given day.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Besides what others have already mentioned, who could forget the story of the pardoned hamster? I mean, gosh... "Pardon the Hamster" became an identifying expression/ popular catch phrase that sort of epitomized this place.

- GJS


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Oh, the razzing Dave got when he got that flipping purse.....! Of course, since he started griping about that one.... it took off and took a life of it's own. Like most memorable threads.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

One of the most funny, and imitated, posts was the "This is/am correct" diatribe in around 2001, titled "I hate Polar Lights", I think, and naming Dave Metzner, as far as I remember, as a son of Satan for bringing out such realistic replicas of Aurora kits. The overall complaint was that the originals were becoming worthless, and that he was no longer able to sell them for high prices. How we laughed, and copied the style of grammar for years afterwards. Even Dave Metzner himself eventually used the "This is correct" format to sign off on one particular post.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Cro,
Was that the guy that had the strange way of "talking?" I'm thinkin' we mimicked the heck outta that guy.

"It is to seem that Pollar Lits make s again they reduce the orginal worth of the modell kits so much tht their are now know way of being able to sale at a profit. That is correct."

Is this the guy?

--Hawg


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, that's him; you've got his style of grammar down just perfect! 
Mind you, we all got plenty of practice at the time, it was like a second language we all learned!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Cro,
I had forgotten all about that dude. That guy provided some great fodder for the BB. Great idea of Da Queen to remember some great times. 

"It is of the falt for Dav e Mettzer to be selling the down ward price of all valuble kits. If these are could never match up to the true orginals and thts why they are worth more than now. To bild them (or maybe) only destroys there cost. This is correct."

Oh man, I loved that guy.

--Hawg


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

ThEn ThErE wAs ThE wAy YaMa PoStEd DoWn In ThE pIrAtEs ShIp DuRiNg ThE wHoLe KlAtU nIkTo BaRrAdA iNcIdEnT.
ThErE wErE eVeN sOmE pEoPlE wHo WeRe TrYiNg To ReAd SoMe KiNd Of MeAnInG iNtO hOw He WaS pOsTiNg. 


That, and who was it that photoshoped thos pics of Da Hawg?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> One of the most funny, and imitated, posts was the "This is/am correct" diatribe in around 2001, titled "I hate Polar Lights", I think, and naming Dave Metzner, as far as I remember, as a son of Satan for bringing out such realistic replicas of Aurora kits. The overall complaint was that the originals were becoming worthless, and that he was no longer able to sell them for high prices. How we laughed, and copied the style of grammar for years afterwards. Even Dave Metzner himself eventually used the "This is correct" format to sign off on one particular post.


Gosh, I remember that guy too! This is really bringing back some of the good times!

MMM


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I find it remarkably suspicious that Yama can reproduce those "This is correct" postings.  

Jim


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's just what I was thinking...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

oh boy , i do remember that guy about the kits being repopped driving down the value of the originals ( broken syntax man ) 
and
who was the dude that started the "Big Frankie at TRU for 20 bucks" thread ?? was that Monsterlover ? what cruelty !! 
hb


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Toast Chee, anybody?

- GJS


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

beck said:


> who was the dude that started the "Big Frankie at TRU for 20 bucks" thread ?? was that Monsterlover ? what cruelty !!
> hb


Yeah that was Monsterlover/Tiny.


Remember the battles we used to have with the JL guys?
We'd go over and raid their forum, or they would come over and raid our forum. LOL
Good times.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I couldn't help but think about Lisa's "What would you like me to ask my woman's group?" thread - WE heard the explosion in South Bend all the way in Maryland...

Any of the Hawg's photo posts usually had me LOL, but as was said, there are some funny creative people here, and there have been many, many throw-away comments that had the soda spurting out my nose...


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Funny haha or funny weird?
Anyone else remember Dice's thread on who was a folder and who was a wadder?
Or was that just some bad dream I had in 1996?
AT


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

When will *Big Frankie* and *Dr. Jekyll* be released?
We've been waiting an awful long time.


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

Ah yes.....getting all misty here thinking back to the good old days. I hadn't thought about Monsterlover in a while and I also remember the panty raids over at the JL board.

There were a few friendly "discussions" and disagreements, but things were always kept in perspective. There was a sense of kinship that never allowed things to go overboard. Well....most of the time.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Yup! Those raids on the JL BB were fun! Remember their moderator, Brian V? Whenever we would "wander" over there, he would come tearing through Customer Service at PL hollering for me to "get your @#$%&* &^% guys off our board!"  And what was it he called beer...oh yeah, "Barley Pop." 

Monsterluver...LOL!!! Wasn't he the one who kept getting banned and would come back under different names? We could always spot his poor writing skills.

How 'bout getting sick as dogs in the back row of movie night at WF? Of course eating Moon Pies, Toast Chee and some sort of curd (turd?) from Wisconsin all washed down with Dice's TAB pop might have had something to do with it.  Ah! The Cultural Junk Food Exchange Program...is it still an "event" at WF??

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Da Queen said:


> Ah! The Cultural Junk Food Exchange Program...is it still an "event" at WF??
> 
> Hugs!
> Lisa


Nope.
That was retired after the 2003 WF.
Lack of interest, and Cult got tired of dealing with all the leftovers in his suite.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

"What color is the Black Beauty?"


The last time Monsterluver was back - under yet another new name, naturally - he signed off his first new post with "Yeah, it's me. Go ahead and ban me now, I'm done for this time."  

Bwain was the best and most acerbic pure satirist this BB ever had. Great stuff. We haven't seen that pic of the Yamanerd in the Ghostbusters t-shirt for awhile now, but the John P/Yama buddy movie pic is still around. And Yama...the BB is always at it's best when Dave's here. Brilliant posts and photos. Dice getting bored to tears one night and "bump"ing every thread in ight just to see a whole page with his name under "last message by:". Collective "Huh?" from everyone who looked in. 

And that Joel Schumacher/nipples/Superboy's dragon thread - one of the funniest in BB history thanks to Yama, John, Bwain, Zorro and others - started one Friday evening when Lisa said "I will be away over the weekend and not looking in, but I trust you boys to behave..."!! :lol:

It's off the topic, but...has anyone heard from Jonathon Olds? I've been wondering for years how he's been. One of the nicest people I've ever encountered.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I remember Yamahogs thread about dirt being pretty funny. I didn't think you could say so much about dirt and still be interesting.
RK


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

LAPCO , now that was fun .
hb


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeh, didn't mrdean get us all worked up about LAPCO?
RK


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

"What color is the Black Beauty?"


I remember Lisa telling us about a guy that called PL asking if it was ok to paint the Black Beauty red.

...Funny thing....I was working at my local hobby shop this past weekend and a customer asked me if it was ok to paint the car, in the car kit he was holding, a different color. He didn't want to paint it the color that the car was on the box.

It reminded me of the red Black Beauty story.

He was worried about all the paint and supplies he'd have to buy as he had not built a kit since he was a kid. He looked to be about 25....so I said that he might be interested in this then...I grabbed a "Homermobile" and said: "how 'bout this?" It made his day.
He bought the Homermobile and left happy.

OAB


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Naw, trust me guys, the "Truncated Syntax Guy" wasn't me. Wish he was still around though.

GeeJay, I remember the Toast Chee thread! A treatise on the origin of the Toast Chee, the Nekot, the Choc-O, Van-O and Lem-O Lunch cookies and the Captain's Wafers. Good memory.

I also remember the root beer discussion. At Wonderfest 2000, root beer was brought in from ports far and wide as Da Hawg was able to sample the various brews unique to each area's locale.

Trev, Great job on bringin' back the "alien-speak" of the kLaTu iNcIDenT!


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

I remember anxiously waiting for the new product announcements by staring at the screen and continuously hitting refresh.

Shoot, I remember when new messages to this board were measured by messages per day instead of messages per minute.

And LAPCO! How could I have forgotten that? The only good thing for me is that at least they never got any of my money. Wonder what ever happened to those guys?

What a blast from the past this has been. Good times....good times....


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ahhhh Yes! LAPCO! And remember how much fun it was to use the "G" word, even when you knew you'd get spanked? LOL...Otto


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

*You Win, Beck!!!*

Congratulations, Beck!!! Yes indeed!!! The missing Aurora molds and LAPCO was the other wierd thing I was holding back mentioning to see if it would get a nomination here! How freakin' bizarre was that whole thing????  If only y'all knew the backstory of the "clandestine" calls in the obligatory hushed tones from MD that I used to get telling me all that was going on with the formation of LAPCO. Of course, as a loyal PM employee, I had to report them to Tom. :thumbsup: Dave could probably relate some interesting stuff re that whole deal.

Soooo Beck...let's see...I think I have a tid bit or two left from my days at PM. How 'bout I send you a little something? Shoot me your snail mail addie to [email protected]. Again, Congratulations!

Hugs!
Lisa :wave:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

yamahog said:


> Trev, Great job on bringin' back the "alien-speak" of the kLaTu iNcIDenT!


Thanks.
How the heck did you do entire posts like that?
Those couple of lines must have taken me almost 15 minutes and gave me a headache in the process.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey!

Someone needs to post the fez!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *beck*
_who was the dude that started the "Big Frankie at TRU for 20 bucks" thread ?? was that Monsterlover ? what cruelty !! 
hb_




TAY666 said:


> Yeah that was Monsterlover/Tiny.
> 
> 
> Good times.


Wasn't that Drew? Monsterluver's 3rd incarnation?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Wonder what Princess Alice is up to these days?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Princess Alice?! Holy cow, wasn't she "Captain somebody"s alter ego? What was the Captain's name?


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Cappy Don?

OAB


----------



## jamil dagonet (Feb 8, 2000)

I always thought that queen finds prince thing (or vice versa) was kinda sweet.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

jamil dagonet said:


> I always thought that queen finds prince thing (or vice versa) was kinda sweet.


Awwwww....that was very heart-warming.....


I remember the Queen asking us to try to guess what incredible thing had happened....

I don't think any of us came close to figuring it out that time!


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Da Rulz man! Who could forget Da Rulz?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I remember Swampskunk always being entertaining and taking the BB in the right spirit, and when he showed his finished models they were excellent quality; Almostvirgin always asked useful questions, which enabled me to discover some good info when people answered; and Mark MacGovern kept on having accidents with power tools when he was greeting new members...


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

...and Silverback always had a store of beanies we gave out to new members. After so many posts, they traded 'em in for the fez.

Da Rulz? There never was a Rule #5. Use of the word "trowel" was forbidden. Nobody ever got far out of line 'cuz Quint would threaten to start singing.

Yep, it was Cap'n Don.

Boy, the uproars over the "Bellringer" and TRU exclusives...


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Da Rulz are listed here:

This is an old website made by Will Reeb (Silverknight). Check it out:


http://www.***********.com/skyscraper/greater/1446/

I dunno why the asterisks keep popping up in place of the link, but the word " f o r t u n e c i t y" should be in place of the asterisks.

Stoopid computer stuff.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

That's because F0rtunecity is a banned location on these boards.


Happened a while ago.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

A little OT but SilverKnight had pretty good writeups on the Vintage Stunt Championships every year.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Took me a while to find it


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Lisa , i am truly honored . sent ya an email .
hb


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

What color green did you paint the Creature? And why does he have a ridge on his head?


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

A Taylor said:


> What color green did you paint the Creature? And why does he have a ridge on his head?


The Klingon from the Black Nebula?


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Yep, that's him; you've got his style of grammar down just perfect!
> Mind you, we all got plenty of practice at the time, it was like a second language we all learned!


I've long wondered where the ocassional "This am correct!" originated! I've been here more than three years and all this stuff is older than that.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

John P said:


> Took me a while to find it


Thanks for digging it out John.
It was well worth the search.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i love that pic . from the perspective of a hobby shop clerk . JP sayin' , " Whadya mean ya just sold the last of the PL 1/1000 Ent's ??" .
hb


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I dunno if this would be considered on-topic or not, but those questions that came up - and still do - that generated looooooooonnnnng threads about really useless stuff still crack me up. Stuff like, "What color green should I paint Frankenstein?", "Did The Phantom Have Eyebrows?", "What will happen if I spray Dullcote over silver?". The consensus was always, "do whatever you want, then post a picture!"

I did get a kick out of the WGN kidvid of the 1960s thread.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

John P said:


> Took me a while to find it


 
Whoa! YamaDave and John P in the 'Shootin' the Preacher' scene! That takes me back!

Does anyone have any contact with some of the 'lost' members of the bulletin board? Like Silverback, Silverknight ( Will Reeb ), the original Wolfie ( Jonathan Olds ), Markenstein and Nikki Fritz, Almostvirgin ( Donna ), The Captain and Tenille.... I mean, Cap & Princess Alice - who was probably the same disturbed person, Monsterluver/Tiny/Drew/ whoever..... ???? Who else am I forgetting???

On another note....

If I remember correctly, it was during a discussion we were having about old movies that made a 'disturbing' impact on us in our childhoods.... Someone brought up the FLYING MONKEYS in the Wizard of Oz and said that they had given him nightmares. But he had mistyped the word 'flying' and it came out more like FLINGING. Well, that tickled my funnybone because it conjured up a whole different image in my head - but, one that was equally nightmarish! Yeah, you gotta really beware of those 'Flinging Monkeys'!!! I used that phrase alot but, it never caught on like 'Pardon the Hamster' did. I beat that dead horse ( monkey? ) for a couple of years, at least.

- GJS

Hey.... how about this one: NEVER SAY NEVER!










Winner of the Yamahog Look-Alike contest


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

I kinda miss the "would you drive this?" pimpmobile photos on the JL board.


Did anyone ever find Hawg's purse?


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Actually, Batman..."Flinging Monkeys" did make it into the PL BB Lexicon! 

Lordy!! The pic from Shooting the Preacher...didn't that win an Oscar?

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I saw Markenstein at the San Diego Comic Con last year. He dumped Nikki a couple of years ago and has a hotter girlfriend now... believe it or not.
I haven't seen Jonathon Olds in about 4 years, despite the fact that we have several local model shows that he used to attend.
BTW... Yama, have you met Osgood Wickerwood? He's around here somewhere... definitely worth doing a search for some past posts... hehe.

AT


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

A Taylor said:


> I saw Markenstein at the San Diego Comic Con last year. He dumped Nikki a couple of years ago and has a hotter girlfriend now... believe it or not.


I don't believe it!


A Taylor said:
 

> I haven't seen Jonathon Olds in about 4 years, despite the fact that we have several local model shows that he used to attend.


If you run into him, tell him I said "Hi!"



A Taylor said:


> BTW... Yama, have you met Osgood Wickerwood? He's around here somewhere... definitely worth doing a search for some past posts... hehe.
> 
> AT


Ain't it da truth?

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A Taylor said:


> I saw Markenstein at the San Diego Comic Con last year. He dumped Nikki a couple of years ago and has a hotter girlfriend now... believe it or not.


 
Lucky bastich.

I still have the pics he posted of Nikki on his BMX bikes, and a tape of her Cinemax series set aside for cold winter nights.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Anthony, if you ever run into Jonathon, tell him I asked how he was doing.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

dreamer said:


> Anthony, if you ever run into Jonathon, tell him I asked how he was doing.


- And if you ever run into Markenstein tell him I asked what was he *thinking*??

The Batman: You're asserting that yamahog looks like Balok from the TOS episode "The Corbomite Maneuver"? Well, maybe Balok's puppet...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

A Taylor said:


> I saw Markenstein at the San Diego Comic Con last year. He dumped Nikki a couple of years ago...
> 
> AT


Was that his story? I always took it that she dumped him...


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

If he dumped her, I would have been willing to console her.........Yeah, that's it....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

He dumped HER. Riiiight.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Well, Anthony says the new one looks better. One must move onward and upward in life, musn't one?


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Will do, guys.
The new girl is spectacular, believe me. Definitely a step up.
AT


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah. Having a full-time job performing simulated sex scenes with men and women in the nude was fine, but _actual _cheating ... yeah, okay, I guess I do see his point.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

She wasn't cheating, she was _rehearsing_...


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Weirdess post I remember was "Will the real Barry Yoner" please step forward. That other Barry Yoner caused a lotta hell for awhile before he faded into obilivion.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Stopped in to see if PL had an official sign in for WF'05. sigh.




A Taylor said:


> BTW... Yama, have you met Osgood Wickerwood? He's around here somewhere... definitely worth doing a search for some past posts... hehe.
> 
> AT


Os definitely had some interesting threads/posts. The first one I read of his was about some rectal exam or hernia surgery for him or his mom??? I liked Os.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

sorry this is way OT but I have to share my 1:1 scale bob dylan keyboard incasement:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

almostvirgin said:


> Os definitely had some interesting threads/posts. The first one I read of his was about some rectal exam or hernia surgery for him or his mom??? I liked Os.


 What's with the past tense? Is Os gone? Granted I haven't seen him post on in a week or so but I'm not aware of him oficially leaving. 

He sure knows how to hijack a thread, though. We'd be talking about a recent movie and all of a sudden there'd be Os saying "hey, btw, I have an ulcerated sore on my inner thigh. Have to go get it drained this afternoon...." :freak:


----------

